# ? about oils and EO in soap



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been researching acne remedies to try for dd. I keep seeing soap recipes that include hazelnut oil because it penetrates the skin so deeply and in theory will carry beneficial EOs into the skin along with it. But once it is saponified is it really going to do this? Seems to me it will be good for other skin care products in this way, but in soap? And then what about the beneficial properties of the different EOs? It seems using them in soap would be the least effective way to use them or am I missing something? Unless you lather up and let it sit on the skin for awhile? I will probably still make the soap (because at this point we are desperate) but I'm just doubtful of the benefit. I am also going to make some of the OCM formulas for her to try.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would make her a face scrub with a really gentle exfoliate in it with the oil if you want her to use it. She should not be using soap on her face anyway  Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I did it again on the whisk! Rose a ruckus with bridgingnutrition about "wash off" versus Leave on on lotion! Anyway, she has some interesting views on how much the skin absorbs from soap. you can take what you want out of it. It's Here: http://www.the-whisk.us/forum/viewtopic.php?p=194851#194851 ....

OCM has worked for me in the past very well. I tried it with my son but it's too labor intensive for him. I use soap on my face on occasion, sometimes OCM and a lot of the time just water.

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I read the post on the whisk, I am with you Bethany.. that gal is just too touchy... 
Barbara
OH, I would buy your soap anyday...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK what is OCM it isn't in the acronyms list


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

OCM = Oil Cleansing Method

http://www.theoilcleansingmethod.com/


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Too touchy? My eyes glazed over reading her posts. You seem to be a lightening rod over there! Just go ahead and do what works, some people put WAY too much tought into things. I am not saying that we should not be throurgh, but it is possible to think a thing to death. I made an acne soap using the hazelnut oil. It worked great for my son, when he used it! I don't have the recipe anymore, I lost my original soap recipes that I had collected in a book. He uses a salt bar now and it works well.

I always use soap (my soap) on my face and when I have facials (2 x a year) the clinician always tells me that my skin is wonderful. Sometimes I'll use shea on it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Cristy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh wow, Bethany. I didn't see where she states why she wouldn't buy your soap. Is it just not 'natural' enough for her? Interesting. I do believe a lot of our illnesses are caused by all the 'stuff' we are exposed to. But you will never be able to identify or eliminate all of it. Maybe if you went off to some island to live but even then who knows. So we do the best we can.

I am going to make a special soap because so many people say it has helped them (I'm just trying to wrap my brain around 'why' it works). But in the meantime, while it's curing, we will try the OCM.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Yea, I've got too many opinions or something  I just had to end it because I wasn't going to do this round and round song and dance thing. I'm sure I could take and orange and find proof somewhere that it kills ya' somehow!

And I'm not offended she wouldn't buy my soap. One of the points of me getting into it with here is that there are lots of people who DO find my soap great. More that do than don't that's for sure. People can be middle of the road. I think she is saying that too, but also kinda' saying that middle of the road just isn't good enough as far as she is concerned.

I do want to make an acne bar with neem oil. I have some and just haven't gotten around to it! I want to add patch to cover the scent, but I won't sell it cause patch is THROUGH THE ROOF and I'm hoarding what I have!!!

Bethany


----------

